# Looking for Reversed Masked German Shepherd



## northwoods (Mar 6, 2010)

:help:
I was wondering if anyone knows where I can find a breeder or person looking to rehome their reversed masked GSD. 
The Reverse Mask German Shepherd is a pure bred German Shepherd without a full mask on their face.
The mask looks similar to a Husky, Malamute, or Wolf mask with the stripe down the muzzle and occasionally the patches of color under the eyes.
I have been looking for another one for sometime but I haven't had much luck finding many in the US. I find many in the UK and other European countries but the breeders don't want to ship their pups overseas.
As long as the pup is a registered GSD I would be interested in finding out more about it. 
Thanks for your help. 
If anyone has questions about what a Reverse masked GSD looks like I have pictures. I can send a couple to you via email if you are seriously trying to help. Just send me a personal email. I would appreciate any help on the subject.
:help:


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

can you post a picture? Im curious...


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

i think he is talking about this:
German Shepherd Dogs : Looking for Reverse Mask German Shepherd Dog - Pictures


----------



## kai0401 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------

